# Heating the outdoor shed



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 12, 2013)

So I'm in Oregon and I've got Sulcatas. So are large and range their outdoor pen year round. I've got a heated house for them to go into at night or just hang out in during those common cold rainy days we seem to need in these parts to keep everything green. This shed is heated by an electric, oil filled radiator type heater. I had been having a hard time keeping the temps at an exceptable level for my likings. It was getting into the upper 60's at night, and I feel that's too cold. 
Going through boxes in the garage, I found an old, functioning computer fan so I installed that, facing the heater. Low and behold, that did the trick! I now have to have the heater set at the lowest setting and it's maintaining 80-85f during the cold of the night when it's 37-45f! I'm very happy and wanted to share this ideaâ€¦have the heated air move around!!!!


----------



## thatrebecca (Nov 12, 2013)

Good tip! I'm impressed you can keep your sullies warm outdoors during an Oregon winter. Must take some ingenuity.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 12, 2013)

thatrebecca said:


> Good tip! I'm impressed you can keep your sullies warm outdoors during an Oregon winter. Must take some ingenuity.



As Dave Letterman has pointed out, â€œthere is no off position in the mind of a genius"! If you're familiar with my posts, I agree. Lol.


This morning the big kids were out in the drizzle at 50f ummmm doing what the big kids do, and grazing as well.


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 12, 2013)

That's a great idea! And fabulous that it's working for your Sullies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks. I had to be told today to, â€œGet my mind out of the tortoises"! But the reality is I'm constantly, working on providing a better world for my tortoises. I catalog things in my brain for future reference. But I think all who've been tortoise bitten do this.


----------



## DixieParadise (Nov 13, 2013)

The temp dropped drastically here last night. I turned on two more heat lamps in the garage. Went to check on my big tortoises: outside 30 degrees inside the pen 70 - 82 range. Hate to see my bill next month, but it is well Worth it. I am going to check into one of those radiator heaters. Thanks for the info


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 13, 2013)

DixieParadise said:


> I am going to check into one of those radiator heaters.



I picked mine up at Walmart for less than $45.00.


----------



## SpdTrtl (Nov 13, 2013)

No joke Dixie! Brrrrr!!! The night before last I went to Home Depot to pick up another heat lamp just to make sure they kept warm. I need to invest in one of those radiator heaters too, I am sure i can find a bunch of computer fans around here at Dell...lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 13, 2013)

I only have 2 issues with heat lamps. 
1) Fire hazard. The bulbs get way hot. 

2) The tortoise is deprived of a daily dark cycle.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 13, 2013)

no pictures???? 

Thanks for sharing your tip!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 13, 2013)

Once it warms up outside, and I finish some indoor, non-tortoise chores, I'll see about sticking my head in and taking a picture.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 13, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> and I finish some indoor, non-tortoise chores,



non tortoise chores??? uh....


----------



## Dizisdalife (Nov 13, 2013)

Ken, this sounds like just what I have been needing for my night box. I have such a fan. Just need to know how you hooked it up. Is it on all the time or just when the thermostat kicks in? Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 13, 2013)

I have the fan run always. Picturesâ€¦oh yeah. Huh?


----------



## Dizisdalife (Nov 13, 2013)

While you're waiting for sunshine to get a picture or two, I'll be rumaging for that fan I know I have...somewhere. Did you wire it to a two pronge male plug or change out the entire cord?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 13, 2013)

I just changed the cord, from an old lamp. 45 outside and the shed is 80.1.


----------



## argus333 (Nov 15, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just changed the cord, from an old lamp. 45 outside and the shed is 80.1.


I have a similar set up but I have a pig blanket and 2 Che's and just a 60 watt bulb in there for light during really cold days when I can't let them out. Shed is 6 ft x 8 ft sulcatas are 11 inches or so. I let cool side go down to 60 at night 70 during daytime in case they wanna cool down hot side is 95 to 99 all the time. They come out and graze everyday no matter what the temps just for shorter times on cold days. They were out eating last tues. here and it was snowing hard! I find if they are eating a all grass / hay diet there body temps stay warmer on there own.


----------



## theresal (Nov 15, 2013)

I use the oil filled radiator type heater too and it works great. They are suppose to be more energy efficient too. We will see if my husband complains about the electric bill. LOL


----------



## JennBell0725 (Nov 15, 2013)

I use an oil filled radiator heater on a thermostat. We had a cold front with lows in the twenties this week and it worked like a charm! Stayed right at 82! Even with his door open during the day so he can come and go. (Double clear vinyl door)


----------

